# Temperaturas erradas nos EUA



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 10:18)

Está aí mais uma bronca climática...

Lembram-se do meu post «Estaremos a medir bem a temperatura global ?» em que um blogger americano começou a questionar os dados das estações oficiais americanas, defendendo uma teoria de que as mesmas estariam a inflacionar demasiado as temperaturas dos EUA devido ao facto de estarem mal instaladas e em zonas cada vez mais urbanizadas.  Esse blogger lançou o projecto surfacestations.org, onde com o apoio do público anonimo já conseguiu catalogar com fotografias as condições de 222 das 1221 estações americanas da rede USHCN. Esse projecto continua a divulgar cada vez mais estações em condições deficientes, tentando provar uma relação entre "más" instalações e temperaturas mais altas do que nas "boas" instalações.

Ora bem, na sequência disso tudo, uma outra pessoa, um conhecido activista contra o aquecimento global, o canadiano Steve McIntyre, do site climateaudit.org pôs-se a estudar os dados com mais atenção, principalmente a influência do UHI (Urban Heat Island). E a certa altura chegou à conclusão de que algo não batia bem, que havia um estranho comportamento nas temperaturas no ano 2000.

E chegou à conclusão que haveria um erro no programa que faz os cálculos/gráficos e respectivas extrapolações, porque nesse ano tiveram que ser introduzidas umas conversões, para juntar diferentes set's de dados, com os dados dos anos seguintes. Ou qualquer coisa desse género. 

Como o programa que fez isso é do GISS/NASA  e não é público, e o GISS não forneceu o código fonte quando pedido, ele teve que fazer um reverse engineering, comparou dados em bruto com os dados tratados até conseguir descodificar o algoritmo usado nessa conversão dos dados antigos. E acabou por descobrir um bug/erro. Informou o GISS e este confirmou, disponibilizando novos dados corrigidos e agradecendo até publicamente no site.

Com os novos dados é que começou a surpresa. O ano 1998 afinal não é o ano mais quente nos EUA desde que há registos. O ano mais quente foi 1934... Agora no top 10 dos anos mais quentes dos EUA estão 4 anos da década de trinta (1934, 1931, 1938, 1939) e apenas 3 anos da última década. 

A questão está a ser menorizada pelo GISS e por outros warmers (explicações aqui), em termos de climatologia as diferenças são quase irrelevantes, a média de 5 anos continua a mostrar uma tendência de aquecimento mais forte agora do que na década de trinta,  mas agora o gráfico já não tem o mesmo impacto ... 

O gráfico novo:







Além do mais estamos a falar apenas dos EUA, e não da temperatura global, onde o impacto destas correcções parece que é quase nulo. 
De qualquer forma está bom de se ver que isto vai gerar muita polémica e alimentar a fogueira da discussão, pois erros destes levantam todo o tipo de especulações... mesmo que infundadas.

Links :

http://www.norcalblogs.com/watts/
http://www.climateaudit.org/
http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2007/08/1934-and-all-that/


----------



## Rog (12 Ago 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Bronca climática*



Vince disse:


> Está aí mais uma bronca climática...
> 
> ...
> E chegou à conclusão que haveria um erro no programa que faz os cálculos/gráficos e respectivas extrapolações, porque nesse ano tiveram que ser introduzidas umas conversões, para juntar diferentes set's de dados, com os dados dos anos seguintes. Ou qualquer coisa desse género.
> ...



 Parece erro de amadores... o que é certo que como dizes, só ajuda a fomentar mais especulações...
Qto às estações, Portugal tb deve ter algumas a precisar de manutenção...


----------

